# annual exams after age 8 or so?



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

The Pudden goes to the vet for her annual shots tomorrow. She's 7 1/2 now and will soon be a "senior", though no one has told her (see pic)

Still, at her age, are there any other examinations or tests that I should have done during her annuals in order to catch anything early? I mean, besides the usual quick check of teeth and the shots? I just wanna make sure she always gets the best medical check-ups. I want her to live to 100 years


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

you might want to repost this in the golden senior section!
A lot of vets will do a full thyroid panel on a new senior if it's never been done. 
My vet requests that, if possible, we go to twice a year check-ups and blood work after the dog is 7 or 8. For one thing, they are aging at the rate of about 6-8 human years per year, and you wouldn't want a human senior to go that long in between routine check-ups, would you? But for another, those are the "prime" cancer years, from about 7 years old on, and it's a really good idea to keep an eye out for any changes. 
My vet also goes to routine urine tests, including the microalbumin testing, after they turn 7 or 8.
Remember, 8 is the new 6 !


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I know there was just a thread (I think in the senior section) about this.
Some people recommended blood tests(CBC), thyroid, and now I can't remember what else.
I have mainly been worried about Selka's lipomas. Drives me nuts.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

oi - I hadn't even noticed there's a senior forum. :doh


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

My senior guy just had his semi annual checkup yesterday. In addition to updating vaccinations your vet should offer a full senior blood panel profile checking for things such as kidney and liver function, thyroid, etc. Your vet should do a full physical exam including eyes, limbs, skin, a heart check with a stethoscope, etc. Your vet should feel the dog from head to toe lookiing for bumps, lumps, cysts. He/she should also check the ears for infection. A fecal check is important as well as a blood pressure check. We do checks twice a year now our guy is 11 1/2. I found 3 lumps before his visit yesterday and she tried to aspirate each and view the aspirate on a slide. No mast cells thankfully, but we will need to have 2 removed next month. Your vet should also ask you questions about your senior's life at home--is he or she more lethargic, have you noticed the dog limping, sleeping more, eating less, drinking more water? Good vets should ask these questions with every annual exam, but they are more important as the dog ages because sometimes the answers to these questions can lead to early detection of an age-related disease.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Okay, I love the Pudden 

Our vet recommends a wellness panel every year. Once they hit senior, the blood tests include other things, it's a little more expensive, but I'd like to find out sooner rather than later if something is wrong.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Maybe get the wings checked (since she can fly!) What a great pic!

I have a friend with an eleven year old dog and she goes to my vet. He said, well it's time to do the senior check and she was very offended. She said Owen has not changed and DO NOT CALL HIM Senior. 

I love my vet, he was like, oh ok, just trying to help.

Time marches on.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Your friend is right, he's not a senior!
At 11, he's geriatric! 



Abbydabbydo said:


> Maybe get the wings checked (since she can fly!) What a great pic!
> 
> I have a friend with an eleven year old dog and she goes to my vet. He said, well it's time to do the senior check and she was very offended. She said Owen has not changed and DO NOT CALL HIM Senior.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Depending on the hospital, vets will suggest a *geriatric* exam for Goldens beginning at age 7 or 8, because even dogs that appear healthy upon gross exam can have underlying diseas associated with aging. A good *geriatric* exam will include CBC (which will find anemia, infection, leukemia, and bone marrow function) Complete Blood Chemistry (checking liver, kidney, pancreas and electrolyte/protein levels). A urinalysis can detect early kidney problems. A Thyroid panel should be done if it has not already. And ECG and/or ultrasound to check any changes in organ size, heart health, and if there are any tumors.
A first *geriatric* exam will also provide a base line for monitoring health as the dog continues to age and any heads up if there were ever a need for surgery/anesthesia.
It is expensive, but well worth it.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't do annual shots or exams on my dogs, but I do have bloods done on my senior now. I started when he was ten... (he's a Whippet, they age more slowly than Goldens). It's definitely not a bad idea.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

The only thing I will add to what is already been recommended is at around 8 years of age get xrays done of the abdomen. The vet can keep these on file in case later there is a problem. This will give you a veiw of what was what before the problem and may make it easier to spot something that may otherwise go undetected later on. My senoirs get wellness checks twice a year.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I would ask your vet if any thing extra should be checked at your dog's age. Mine is 8 but I didn't ask. I just assumed she would do what is necessary at exam time. I'm probably too trusting but I figure they know more than I do.:uhoh:


----------



## kingman (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi

Judging by the pic your dog looks to be in terrific shape. Keep the weight down and you will see a healthy Golden.

In my opinion a heavy dog is an accident waiting to happen. A dog must be walked at least twice a day and if you have the time maybe a little fetch!!

Alan


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

My only comment on older dogs is that I don't believe in vaccinations, except rabies which is mandatory every three years in Colorado, although my vet gave written exception for my angel Cody. The AVMA is somewhat conflicted about the necessity/evils of continued annual vaccines, with some docs coming down on the side of overvaccination being the cause of immune-mediated diseases. The data certainly isn't all in yet, but having your vet run titers to check your dog's antibodies to particular diseases is certainly easier on the dog's immune system, and if they're adequately covered, why vaccinate when it can potentially cause harm? Just some food for thought and conversation with your veterinary practitioner Obviously, I drive mine nuts, but we love each other anyway


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

i ACTUALLY HAVE THE GERIATRIC WORK DONE BY AGE 3 OR SO----FOR FUTURE COMPAIRSON. aLSO A CHEST X-RAY AT THIS TIME IS A GREAT IDEA. THEN FOR THE NEXT FEW YEARS IT IS JUST THE SIMPLIER BLOOD WORK. tHEN BY 8, BACK TO THE GERIATRIC STUFF AGAIN. tHIS DOES INCLUDE THEcbc, THE BLOOD WORK TO CHECK LIER AND KIDNEY AND WHAT ALL EVER ELSE THEY CHECK FOR. aND OF COURSE THYROID. 

MY VET GIVES DISTEMPER EVERY 3 YEARS, AND AFTER 7 YEARS, HE GIVES NOTHING EXCEPT LAW REQUIRED RABIES AND KENNEL COUGH---UNLESS SOMEONE INSISTS ON OTHER THINGS OR THERE IS AN OUTBREAK. hE SAID SOME THING LIKE CARONA (?) IS OFTEN GIVEN TO OLDER DOGS AND THEY DO NOT GET IT, ONLY PUPPIES. hE DOES NOT GIVE IT TO ANYTHING OTHER THAN PUPPIES. sNCE THERE HAS NEVER BEEN A CASE OF lYME DOWN HERE, lYME IS BY REQUEST ONLY. tHERE HAS ONLY BEEN ONE CASE OF lEPTO..VAX AGAINST IT IS REQUEST ALSO.

wHEN i TAKE MINE IN FOR ANYTHING, VAX, A PROBLE LIKE WITH THE LUMP ON HONEY'SLEG TODAY, HE ALWAYS CHECKS EYES, EARS, LISTENS TO HEART AND LUNGS, CHECKS TEETH AND MOUTH, JOINTS, AND PUSHES AND MASHES AND FEELS ALL OVER THEM hECK, HE DOES A BETTER JOB OF TAQKING CARE OF MY DOG THAN MY DOCTOR DOES OF TAKING CARE OFME.!

i


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I guess I need to check into a different vet. Mine doesn't do any extras for a senior. I had to tell him to come back and check Copper's growths yesterday since I think some need to be removed (either Copper is chewing on them or Jack does it for him). Shoot - I'm just aggravated and hormonal today (sorry guys). I didn't get much satisfaction at my vet's yesterday and it was $112. Okay, so I want my hand held and everything looked at on my old boy, but that's why I pay so much!
Pudden sure looks great and is at a very healthy weight. I'm sure her sleddogging helps keep the weight off. I don't knwo about the vaccinations needed in Alaska. Seems like there would be a lower incidence of disease in that cold!
I hope you and Pudden have a very long and happy life together!


----------

